# NJ Tog Headboat working from IRI this winter



## Talapia

Looks like some of the Jersey Capt's want
to try out some of the great winter
blackfishing in the DE/MD area this
winter.

Hope he gets enough customers to make 
it work. He is a tog specialist (double
anchors...) so it could be interesting.
Plus he is supplying crabs for bait at
a time when you will not be able to buy
them locally.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Hmm...P&S group charter? $65/person for a 15 people charter looks decent. The boat looks about the size of the Morning Star, too, so 15 people should be very roomy!


----------



## HuskyMD

when it says "rates do not include unpredictable fuel charges which could result in a maximum $50 surcharge" does that mean that on top of the cost per person, each person is charged for fuel and that the max the fuel charge can be is $50? Or does it already include some charges for fuel but reserves the right to charge more if fuel costs spike?


----------



## justinfisch01

I'd be interested in doing some winter time Toggin...


----------



## Talapia

HuskyMD said:


> when it says "rates do not include unpredictable fuel charges which could result in a maximum $50 surcharge" does that mean that on top of the cost per person, each person is charged for fuel and that the max the fuel charge can be is $50? Or does it already include some charges for fuel but reserves the right to charge more if fuel costs spike?


Just about every charter operation has
that statement on thier website. What it
means is that if the cost of fuel shoots back
up that they will have to pass on some
of that expense to the customers in order
to make a profit on the trip. That is why
Monty's prices went up from $85 to $100
in one year. Of course once they go up 
they never come down again... So, 
basically your option #2 was right on 
the mark.


----------



## Talapia

AtlantaKing said:


> Hmm...P&S group charter? $65/person for a 15 people charter looks decent. The boat looks about the size of the Morning Star, too, so 15 people should be very roomy!


I have a tentative trip (part of group 
charter from another fishing site) in 
the first week of February. If things
go well, I will put out feelers.


----------



## justinfisch01

Would anyone be interested in getting a trip together sooner then FEb.?


----------



## Talapia

justinfisch01 said:


> Would anyone be interested in getting a trip together sooner then FEb.?


I think they will be fishing in NJ for a few
more weeks.

Me and Brian are going out on the Lewes 
Headboat this Saturday. Price is $65 and 
Capt Rick will put you on the meat. 
Weather looks great for now...
Shoot me a PM if you decide to go
and I will pass ya some rock crabs
on the boat.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*I have heard that*

Some of the captains around this area have gone south for tog.


----------



## KT_UMCP

Them Jersey Captains definatley know what they are doing and they will be bringing some fresh green crabs from up south.


----------



## old linesides

Tog is closed in Maryland for month of December . The creel limits are different as well in all three states . Alot of Jersey captains fish in Delaware waters . They are mostly out of Cape May , Wildwood etc. Some do however move their boats south for various reasons . As far as green crabs , they are all over the Ocean City bays . You should be able to find them at any tackle shop . If you want some good fish for the freezer , go to the offshore wrecks for giant seabass ! We are going on the OC Princess this Sunday . Check my other thread .


----------



## Talapia

old linesides said:


> Tog is closed in Maryland for month of December . The creel limits are different as well in all three states . Alot of Jersey captains fish in Delaware waters . They are mostly out of Cape May , Wildwood etc. Some do however move their boats south for various reasons . As far as green crabs , they are all over the Ocean City bays . You should be able to find them at any tackle shop . If you want some good fish for the freezer , go to the offshore wrecks for giant seabass ! We are going on the OC Princess this Sunday . Check my other thread .


In a few more weeks you will not be able
to find any live green crabs in MD or DE.
In Jan/Feb/Mar none of the local bait shops
will have them. As of now there are not
any good winter offshore seabass boats
in MD or DE. Most folks eithor go to NJ
or VA for that fishery. The OC Princess was
supposed to open that fishery back up 
in MD a few years ago but it never got
off the ground. Hope it works out this year.


----------



## Talapia

I missed the "edit" cutoff time... 

I meant to say that there is not a good
Open Boat operation for offshore seabass
in MD or DE. Hopefully, the OCP will 
change all that this winter!


----------



## Donald

*charter..*



justinfisch01 said:


> Would anyone be interested in getting a trip together sooner then FEb.?


Hey that might be fun, I would like to get involved. It would be nice to get some fishing done in January, Let me know!


----------



## fingersandclaws

I'm game. January?


----------



## Donald

*togg'n Gear ??*



Donald said:


> Hey that might be fun, I would like to get involved. It would be nice to get some fishing done in January, Let me know!


I need to know what gear to bring. I have some penn 930's and a couple of nice 7' kinda light rods. Most of my gear is surf not boat.


----------



## AtlantaKing

They should have gear for you to use if we were to charter the boat. If not, I'm sure one of us on the charter would have something to loan you. I've got a couple of medium heavy rods with Penn 555GSs on them that I use for toggin/seabassing. I'd be glad to loan you one. As far as terminal tackle goes, some 40-50lb mono for leaders, a pack or two of 4/0 Gami Octopus hooks, some 100lb swivels and sinkers should suffice.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD

*As alway*

Henry et. al, as always I am up for the winter season. Let me know.

I remember reading that one of the jersey boats is moving down, what was the name of the boat? If i missed it in the posts above, my apologies.

jp


----------



## Talapia

LongIslandtoMD said:


> Henry et. al, as always I am up for the winter season. Let me know.
> 
> I remember reading that one of the jersey boats is moving down, what was the name of the boat? If i missed it in the posts above, my apologies.
> 
> jp


jp, it is the Fishbandit.


----------



## e-mag

The Bandit IV will start fishing IRI on the 29th(dec). Capt. Scott said $70 green crabs included.


----------



## Talapia

e-mag said:


> The Bandit IV will start fishing IRI on the 29th(dec). Capt. Scott said $70 green crabs included.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD

*thanks ya'll*

Thanks ya'll. I had to go to that "other site" and refresh my memory. So, basically, he won't be sailing until January. If thats the case, I think that I would rather sail with Monty. Monty will probably charge $125, and have fresh Greens, Spider and calico's. But more than the crab choice, Monty knows the tog drops WELL. While the Bandit IV claims to know the wrecks, how could they possibly know them better than Monty. I dont know, maybe they do... 

Henry, a nap? Were you feelin a little green around the gills bud?


----------



## Talapia

LongIslandtoMD said:


> Thanks ya'll. I had to go to that "other site" and refresh my memory. So, basically, he won't be sailing until January. If thats the case, I think that I would rather sail with Monty. Monty will probably charge $125, and have fresh Greens, Spider and calico's. But more than the crab choice, Monty knows the tog drops WELL. While the Bandit IV claims to know the wrecks, how could they possibly know them better than Monty. I dont know, maybe they do...
> 
> Henry, a nap? Were you feelin a little green around the gills bud?


No, not at all. Fishing was slow and it
was cold as heck. I had 2 fish in the box
and that seemed plenty good at the time
considering how slow it was. Of course
I did not plan on sleeping for 2 hrs!
I think that the bitter could just wore
on me after a while. I need to toughen 
up for this winter. I will definitely be 
heading out with Monty this winter
but don't forget that he will not be 
running a regular schedule. He will be
in his winter "e-mail" trips mode. Plus
DE has a 10 fish limit. I like to go on 
meat trips every now and then.


----------



## Talapia

Just spoke with the guys from Bill's Bait
shop. He has 4 bushels of green crabs
left and when those are gone he will
be done stocking them for this year.


----------



## e-mag

any report from the Bandit? i'm thinking of going on sunday.


----------



## Talapia

e-mag said:


> any report from the Bandit? i'm thinking of going on sunday.


I heard of one report about a week ago 
and they did "OK". Heard they fished 
close-in and a little further out on that 
trip and did better on the inshore bite.

There are a few people who mentioned
that they may go out this weekend.


----------



## 30ManStan

*Bandit IV at IRI - Caution*

I've fished on the Bandit IV with "Captain" Scott. Let's just say I've been on way too many long boat rides with Scott at the helm. I've fished with him in Jersey for one of the easiest fish to catch, chummed bluefish. I've been on an annual trip with a group of PA country boys for over 10 years now with my Dad. We always charter a headboat out of Belmar NJ. We've fished with Scott the last 3 years, I'm never going back. PM me and I'll give you all the details. Be careful with this guy, this is a brand new boat and he has payments to make. I am not confident about his fishing skills and I'd really be concerned about fishing with him in unfamiliar waters. His reputation up there is also something to be concerned about. Go to Lewes.

Stan


----------



## Talapia

30ManStan said:


> I've fished on the Bandit IV with "Captain" Scott. Let's just say I've been on way too many long boat rides with Scott at the helm. I've fished with him in Jersey for one of the easiest fish to catch, chummed bluefish. I've been on an annual trip with a group of PA country boys for over 10 years now with my Dad. We always charter a headboat out of Belmar NJ. We've fished with Scott the last 3 years, I'm never going back. PM me and I'll give you all the details. Be careful with this guy, this is a brand new boat and he has payments to make. I am not confident about his fishing skills and I'd really be concerned about fishing with him in unfamiliar waters. His reputation up there is also something to be concerned about. Go to Lewes.
> 
> Stan


The Lewes boats do not run during the 
winter. There have been a lot of 
descent reports about their trips from
IRI so far. I have not gone myself but
have heard from a lot of folks that it
was worth going out. General read so 
far seems that they are not killing them
but you can do fairly well.


----------



## fishinfool too

*stan your the fool*

well to reply to stan, i spend time looking on these online sites and i never post but i just signed up and had to tell you you have no idea.... i have fished on the bandit in nj.. we could not get a trip on his boat this year because he was sold out... he fishes hard.. the bandit seems to sail more than any other charter boat in belmar.. i have been blackfishing on his new boat 2 times this winter... i am not a great blackfisherman, but i saw people catching limits.. i found him in indian river by reading reports on other fishing sites.. you are the first person to bash this boat.. maybe it is you and not the boat.. i have found the boat to be very professional and accomidating.. my company just booked a trip in nj on the new bandit before he is sold out.

he must be doing something right to merit having a brand new boat....

do not listen to this fool STAN.... try for yourself and see this operation....


----------



## fishbandit

i recieved a call from someone telling me about the kind words. sorry you feel that way if you were ever even on the bandit. 

talk a look on www.saltfish.net and see they reply under fishing reports. everyone who has sailed with us has a positive experience speaking both highly of the captain scott and crew. we had numerous good trips with lots of limits as well as numerous big fish from 8-13.5 lbs. many unexperienced anglers and kids have caught there first togs with us this winter. everyone has said how hard we tried to catch fish and make our customers happy. 

i will gladly pm YOU !!! all the positive replies about our indian river trips so far this year or post them here with pics, i understand fishing cant always be good and you cant please everyone happy however we try our hardest.

what trip were you on anyway????

sorry to join this site on this kind of note but on the good side the bandit will now post its reports on this site for all its anglers to enjoy. all are welcome to see for themselves.:fishing:

BANDIT 

bandit sailing every fri sat and sun from indian river del . strictly limited to 25 passengers RSVP needed.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Dang, seeing all them pics makes me want to dust off the rods, tie up the rigs, bundle up and go :fishing: Are you guys sailing every weekend? What kind of rates are we talking about? How do I reach you guys? And, most importantly, any openings this Saturday or Sunday (Feb 10/11)?


----------



## fishbandit

thanks for your interest

plenty of open spots for fri and sat

sun is almost full. green crabs provided 

capt scott


----------



## fingersandclaws

When did P&S become an infomercial? No offense, but I think we all get it . . . your upset that somebody who might/might not have been on your charters said some negative stuff. Your putting in a lot of time/effort in your anti-smear campaign. I don't think you should worry all that much, most anglers here will decide for themselves and not base their opinions of another soley based on one persons' post. I for one will give you and your boat a try. Good luck.


----------



## 30ManStan

*Smear*

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to smear anyone, I've got no agenda or motives. I am speaking MY experience on the boat in question. My experience is over several years. We invested over $4000 on that project and it didn't work out. That being said, a day out in winter at $60 or so is not much risk to take, beats working for sure. You should be able to tell, it's quite different when you pony up thousands. You expect a little more when that kind of cash is in play. Do what you want, but I'm not doing. I understand the fishing is good in Belmar in the winter....


----------



## fishbandit

you did try to smear us questioning reputation/ boat payments be careful with this guy etc . if you had bad trips with us or dont like the operation just say that and dont come back. your type wont be happy on any boat and will just keep switching boats and bashing if ya dont fill your freezer. 

what is the name of your charter /who booked it.

not an infomercial just filling the site in on the 1 month we been togging at iri with pics and responses from some anglers. no better time then after being bashed.

most fishing sites are glad to have fresh reports as well as pics to beat the winter time blues and it increases traffic and members.

fishing is good in belmar but usually doesnt remain good thru jan and feb most years . fishing is very good in delaware all winter as the water temp stays a little warmer and there is less pressure.


----------



## Talapia

fingersandclaws said:


> When did P&S become an infomercial? No offense, but I think we all get it . . . your upset that somebody who might/might not have been on your charters said some negative stuff. Your putting in a lot of time/effort in your anti-smear campaign. I don't think you should worry all that much, most anglers here will decide for themselves and not base their opinions of another soley based on one persons' post. I for one will give you and your boat a try. Good luck.


Some very good advice here. I would love
to see your reports but you definitely need
to contact the board owner if you have not
already done so to see about becoming
a sponsor. Lots of potential customers
out this way.


----------



## Tomasas

They've been doing OK past few weeks... some bigger fish, some limits... nice boat/captain/mate...


----------



## Talapia

Tomasas said:


> They've been doing OK past few weeks... some bigger fish, some limits... nice boat/captain/mate...


Sounds about like what I heard. Sorry I 
could not make the trip on the 4th. :redface: 
You still fishing for the stripped ones or 
have you put your tackle up for the winter?


----------



## Tomasas

Talapia said:


> Sounds about like what I heard. Sorry I
> could not make the trip on the 4th. :redface:
> You still fishing for the stripped ones or
> have you put your tackle up for the winter?


Trip on the 4th was cancelled due to high winds and temps in 20's (wind chills around 0)... did really good on bass first 3 weeks in jan with fish up to 42" deep on jigs... turned out to be my best month of 2006 ... wait maybe even 2007  

SOL trip being re-scheduled for the 18th... some guys can't go so there will be some spots open... check SOL...


----------



## Capt Attitude

That sounds like an interesting trip !!!!


----------



## Anthony

I fished with captain scott a few weeks ago and was impressed with his operation. The boat was well run and the mates were very helpful. The boat ran nicely and was larger than I expected. He doubled anchored which is rare for most boats in this area. The captain did everything he could to put us on fish. It may have been my worst tog trip as far as catching goes but that may be due to the fact that I was rusty. There were some individuals that did fairly well. I will guarantee that I will do better next time.


----------



## catman

Always nice to see Capt. Attitude paying us a visit. I bet he doesn't see any talk of planer boards here.  He's the guy you need with you jigging for rock. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## Capt Attitude

Nick have you been drinking ?  :beer:


----------



## Hat80

*Well look what the cat dragged in....LMAO*

How you been buddy? Hope this finds you doing well. Did you sell the Attitude?....Hat


----------



## Capt Attitude

No still got the old sled !! Everythings been doing good and i should be single once again in about 7 more months 

Been fishing the CBBT alot and doing pretty well !

Getting a little bored with T.F. so i figured I would come over here and cause some trouble.

Mike


----------



## catman

Capt Attitude said:


> Nick have you been drinking ?  :beer:


Haven't been drinking but when I went to the doctor Monday morning (every 3 months) he did change my meds.


----------



## Talapia

Correction:



30ManStan said:


> Go to Lewes.
> 
> Stan


Stan, you were correct about the Lewes
boats still running. Thanks for passing
that on.


----------

